# Piss



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 19, 2016)

Was, seeing, going with, partnered? whatever with a girl a few weeks ago, for couple weeks. Met her at a bar, blah blah, had a boyfriend, was into poetry and weird things whatever. we aren't talking anymore and I'm back at my site but she was into pissing and blood. I pissed all over her in my moms pool one night and picked her up over my shoulders and let her piss on me. I was shocked by how hot it was but laughed through it all. We'd choke each other doing copulation as well. Went nearly 3 years without full sex and it was fun, but I can definitely go without. anyone else into piss and blood and choking?


----------



## hahahaimnoone (Aug 20, 2016)

Not my cup of pee but kudos to you for trying something new


----------



## doctressjulia (Aug 20, 2016)

Fucking gross.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 20, 2016)

I knew a girl could quif (spelling?) on demand. That was pretty hot.

kuif? kweef? I dont fuckin know. I think it originates in the Old English ''kwyffe''...or Middle German.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 20, 2016)

choking sure, i think i'll pass on most bodily fluids though.


----------



## Durian (Feb 13, 2017)

Not into piss::depressed::n


----------



## Benji91 (Mar 7, 2017)

Very much into piss, choking can be fun too (only into being the receiving end with both)...blood is a curiosity but not something I'd actively look to try.


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm way into blood and choking but uh, I have to deal with bum pee enough (my own included) without being directly peed on so I'll pass on that


----------



## m1ssw0rld (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes, very much so. The situation you described sounds pretty hot.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 10, 2017)

closest I've ever been to peeing on my ex was using the toilet together.


----------



## duderino (Jul 10, 2017)

I'd be down to try to play swords with a chick but it might be difficult and that's as far as I'd go.


----------



## PatchTwist (Jul 10, 2017)

Choking, yes. Blood, to a degree. Pissing, can't say that I am. But whatever rocks your boat, I say.


----------



## Notmyname (Jul 15, 2017)

A girl in nola wanted me to cut her. I was too scared, and in hindsight I wish I did it.Pissed on a chick for the first time a couple weeks ago and it wasn't as erotic as I thought it would be. As for choking.... If I can't choke a bitch or pull her hair we ain't fucking haha


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm definitely into watersports. I will usually tell every girl I hook up with that I am. Done it multiple times. Never tried choking, but hell, tomorrow is the first day of the rest of my life, right?

I also think queefing** is hot. I'm a fucking weirdo.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 19, 2017)

Better to be pissed on than pissed off...


----------

